# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >                                           احلى المسجات

## بيسان

أنا كل يوم يرسل حق إنت مسج

إنت ليش ما يرسل حق أنا 



أنا حبيبي ما في نوم

تعرف ليش

أنا أفكر في إنت دوم



إنت في قول الحب حلو

بس ما في قول بأي بقالة موجود



حبيبي شوف قمر فوق

إنت سيم سيم قمر



حبيبي لا يروه و يخلي أنا وحيد

إنت ما في شوف سيم سيم أنا لو في دور جديد



إنت نفر فيه واحد قمر 

فيه وصف انت يهتار كل نفر 

أنا ما يشوف انت يموت قهر

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

هههههههههههههههه ..

هندي ومغازلجي بعد ..

ههههههههههههههههه ..

مشكوورة اختي ..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههههه*
*مشكوره حبيبتي بيسان ع المسجات*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## بيسان

مشكوزرين على التووواجد الحلو

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههه

مشكوره خيووه ع المسجات الحلوه ..

الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه ..

بانتظار كل جديد ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## قطيفي

ههههههههههههه  مشكووووره اختي على المسجاااااات  الرائعه تسلم يدينك


تحياتي لك

----------


## بنت الورد

كه كه كه كه 
ههههههههه
تسلملي هل 
انا مل اللي 
    كتيها

----------


## براءة روح

يسلموو غاليتي ع المسجاات الحلووه...

ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه ...

لا عدمننناا تواجدكِ وتواصلكِ معنا....

برءاة رووح

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

مشكورة أختي على مسجات الحب الهندية هههههههههه.

----------

